# How to stop a proposed development beside my cottage?



## AlastairSC (20 Feb 2011)

I have just heard of a plan to build a village hall/community centre in the nearest part to me of a school playing field that adjoins my cottage. I do not want this for many reasons: noise, traffic, etc. My cottage is currently for sale and I am concerned that its value will be significantly reduced.

How would members advise me to proceed? (Things are at an early stage - no planning app has gone in yet.)


----------



## PaddyBloggit (20 Feb 2011)

I doubt you can do much until a planning application is made.

You can't really object to an idea so you'll have to wait.

You can object then.


----------



## Mizen Head (20 Feb 2011)

Reduce your sale price to sell immediately. The price will drop once the Planning app. is in, anyway


----------



## bitsnbobs (21 Feb 2011)

Dont ever object to a planning application, you would never like it done to you, work it out with them and come to an arrangement, this could be a postive to your house price not a negitive.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (21 Feb 2011)

bitsnbobs said:


> Dont ever object to a planning application ...



I wouldn't agree with that sentiment. The system allows for objections. If you have objections ... object ... the system will decide on whether or not your objections are valid.


----------



## Mpsox (21 Feb 2011)

bitsnbobs said:


> Dont ever object to a planning application, you would never like it done to you, work it out with them and come to an arrangement, this could be a postive to your house price not a negitive.


 
Obviously you've never had to live next door to a neighbour who wanted to build a monstrosity that would destroy your privacy and entitlement to enjoy your own property and who refused to listen to any kind of reasonable arguement.


----------



## onq (21 Feb 2011)

I agree with Paddybloggit and Mpsox - Planning Consultants have to live too! 
This is the essence of democracy at work - everyone get to have a say.

On another level, its like having a good opposition in the Dáil.
It makes the quality of the eventual decision better.

ONQ.

 [broken link removed]

 All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied       upon    as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal   action     be    taken.
 Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in          Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the   matters    at     hand.


----------



## sse (22 Feb 2011)

AlastairSC said:


> I have just heard of a plan to build a village hall/community centre in the nearest part to me of a school playing field that adjoins my cottage. I do not want this for many reasons: noise, traffic, etc. My cottage is currently for sale and I am concerned that its value will be significantly reduced.
> 
> How would members advise me to proceed? (Things are at an early stage - no planning app has gone in yet.)



I think strictly speaking you make an _observation_ on a planning application rather than object to it. In any case, as others have said, the planning application will have to be submitted first and you are then faced with a very strict timetable to make your observation. If you are dead set against the whole idea then you may want to start your search for a suitable professional now in case there is no-one available when the actual submission is made.

Any objections to the development will have to be made on planning grounds, such as non-compliance with local area plans, loss of privacy or amenity etc.

Given that the proposed development may be a popular addition to the village you may want to engage a professional to "smooth out" any bad feeling if that is an issue for you - your comments will be public. It's also worth noting  that the planning application and any comments you make will likely show up on the property search made by your buyer.

Finally, if you do not make a submission on the original planning application I think you will almost certainly not be permitted to make a submission to any appeal, should this go that far.

Hope this helps
SSE


----------



## shoestring (5 Mar 2011)

sse- 5 weeks could hardly be construed as a very strict timetable, maybe in Jamaica?


----------



## sse (8 Mar 2011)

shoestring said:


> sse- 5 weeks could hardly be construed as a very strict timetable, maybe in Jamaica?



It's strict in that late submission of an observation is hardly ever entertained, and it might be a couple of weeks into it before you become aware of a development proposal.

If you have to appoint a professional then that can easily eat into the 5 week time period.

SSE


----------



## huskerdu (10 Mar 2011)

In answer to the OPs question, you need to read up on the local authority rules and find out if the proposed development breaks any of them, and if so, make an objection or observation on that grounds. 

I don't think that any of the laws or Ireland or local authorities bylaws allow for refusal of planning permission on the basis that the neighbour likes things to be quiet and doesn't want lots of people driving down the  public road. 

However, based on the details of the zoning of the area, the development may not be appropriate, but it is only by educating yourself on these issues that you will be able to make a valid objection.


----------

